# MTNL Mumbai FTTH



## Cooldude3094 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello peeps,
I would just like to know..
Is anybody using MTNL FTTH unlimited plan..
How is it?
Do you face any problems?
I currently have MTNL 8mpbs plan.. refer to my another thread..


----------

